# Epic Rap Battles of History: Tolkien vs George R.R. Martin



## Azrubêl (Mar 6, 2017)

This is hilarious and really clever:




NOTE: Video contains swearing


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 6, 2017)

Tolkien definitely won that one, as he should.


----------

